

Davos: Where Journalism Is PR and Change Is Consumer Choice - imartin2k
http://www.mgiesler.com/blog/2015/1/23/davos-journalism

======
mikerichards
_What does it mean to be a responsible journalist? Perhaps we should return to
Susan George’s description of the responsible social scientist: “The job of
the responsible social scientist is first to uncover these forces [of wealth,
power and control], to write about them clearly, without jargon ... and
finally ... to take an advocacy position in favour of the disadvantaged, the
underdogs, the victims of injustice.”_

And for others, you have to write about the real motives of those that are
social justice warriors/journalists. Hint, it's not just about being an
advocate for the poor or disadvantaged. Write about what their real endgame
is. Don't let them off with this "sticking up for the little guy" rhetoric.

